# PEE ON MY SADDLE



## hitnspit (Nov 27, 2012)

ok we are new the the whole horse thing and we were given a saddle that has mouse pee on it. Wondering if anyone can tell us whats best to use to get this stuff off and get rid of the smell. Thank you


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a product you can purchase at a pet store called "Natures Miracle"  it will remove the urine smell.

It may or may not remove the spot, if leather is stained, it's almost impossible to get out.

Good Luck,

DonnaBelle

P.S.  At first I thought YOU had a severe personal problem, peeing on your saddle?  OH MY>


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 27, 2012)

The old Nature's Miracle was a better formulation than the new one, unfortunately, but sure give it a try. 
Baking soda may help. My son had an old beater car that had been stored for years and had previous mouse occupancy - it did help - he went through several boxes in the interior!


----------

